# 2008 Sentra SL Dies



## elgato (Jun 23, 2011)

2008 Sentra SL. Keyless Ignition. 93,000 miles.

Sometimes when you turn the ignition the dash lights will come on but will not crank. Tonight it just died at a stop light. Battery is new and terminals clean. No error codes.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

elgato said:


> Sometimes


Get schematic for your car.
Hook up several of these 
13v bulb automotive - Google Search
to test points in your car through a connector. 
Label lights and mount on dash with duct (not duck!) tape in a homemade cardboard box. 
Unplug connector when not using car. 
Wait for problem to show up. 
Interpret the meaning of which lights are on and off.


----------

